# Ford 1630 electrical problem



## killed300ex (Mar 6, 2006)

Trying to figure out an electrical problem on my 1630. The problem is that I keep blowing the main 30 amp fuse as soon as I turn the key to either start it or run the glow plug. I have been having this problem intermittantly for a year now. I was able to disconnect with the fuel system fuse or take the wire off the back of the fuel silinoid and it didnt blow the fuse. But it wont start it will just crank over (no fuel). So I replaced the siliniod the first time and that fixed the problem for a couple weeks untill it did it again. Thought it might be a faulty silinoid so i replaced again stared up and ran again. Only for a couple of weeks untill the same thing happened again. This time The battery went out as well. Replaced just the battery and it started back up (without replacing the silinoid). I replaced the battery early fall last year and it was fine all winter till today when it started blowing main fuses. I am asuming I just have a short somewhere??? Any ideas on were to start looking to find the problem? I am starting to get agrivated with this as it seems it only acts up when I need the tractor never at a convenient time.
Any help would be great 
Thanks
Evan


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

It sounds like you have a short! You will need to check your wires with a meter. It could also be your switch causing a short.


----------



## killed300ex (Mar 6, 2006)

I am going to lok into it more today. The switch was just replaced a lil over a year ago because the key broke off in the old one. Maybe something in the switch was faulty because i think it started acting up shortly after I put the switch in.
Thanks
Evan


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Lets us know how things turn out! If the switch doesn't fix it, then we can go from there!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

An area to consider if you cannot find a chaffed wire, shorted connection, or switch is to open up all of the plug connectors and ensure they are clean, dry, corrosion free. Reassembling them with a good quality dielectric grease ensures keeping water out in the future. Finding an electical short such as this can really be a frustrating experience as it is a trial and error process that is very time consuming trying to isolate each part of the electrical system. A larger fuse is not a good fix as it can just compound the problem and cause worse damage. A circuit breaker may be more of a helpful fix of sorts if this is an intermittent condition that may allow you to observe more during the troubleshooting process, not to mention save a few fuses. Good luck with it! Be sure and post what you find is the problem so the next guy who comes across this issue might avoid the problem.


----------



## killed300ex (Mar 6, 2006)

well after a couple frustating hours I have yet to find the problem. However the intermittant problem seemed to have gone away. I have narrowed it down to a single problem however. It is related to the glow plug/switch. The problem would occur when I was either glowing it or turing the engine over (which requires the glow plugs to be on). Seems to be a chaffed wire somewhere but after pulling/ poking wires trying to find it the problem it seemed to go away. I will try to leave it untill it acts up again.
Will let you know when I find out more
Evan


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

It could be a contection shorting out against something also.Look for tiny "burn marks".


----------



## killed300ex (Mar 6, 2006)

well the tractor has been fixed. Finally got sick of it and frustrated and took it to the dealer. They had it for 3 weeks trying to figure it out, replaced a bunch of parts. Still no luck then they had been in contact with ford everyone was stumped. Their solution was to put a 40 amp fuse where the 30 amp was and call it good saying "Some of the tractors came with 30 and some with 40 so it just had the wrong fuse in it". Than promptly gave us a 1600 bill  Go figure I could have done that if I wanted a half a$$ fix. Anyways I will never again deal with chappel tractor service department. I think it was pretty lame to stick us with such an outragous bill for a fix that costed 25 cents. Ohh well IM over it now I think. Nice to have the tractor back and running good
Evan


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Glad to hear you finally got your tractor fixed and running again but sorry about the whopper bill. Did the dealer give you a detailed bill outlining the hours and parts utilized?


----------



## pgfaini (Nov 5, 2006)

Hate to hear that you got that whopping bill. 

Unfortunately, it's the nature of diagnosing electrical problems, that they can really eat up the hours if the problem is tricky. Check with the shop, and request a repair hours statement.

$1600 would require about 30-40hrs. labor in most shops. The lower rate is due to the fact that most shops would have the mechanic working on it between "regular" jobs.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think pgfaini makes a good point. You never said if you requested an itemized listing of parts, maintenance, and labor costs as well as request all of the old parts that were replaced? Any of the parts that they replaced that were good, you should not be charged for or be charged labor for removal and installation. Probably too late now but again sorry to hear that this cost you so much.


----------

